# Manipulative Types?



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Which type of the Enneagram types are most likely to use manipulation to get what they want?


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah was looking into it a bit found that Achievers can turn that way sometimes in particular the 3w2 as shown here at: http://www.enneagrambook.com/type3/


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not _that _bad.



yes I am


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I can be. So can anyone. I think the term you are looking for is jackass and its universal.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

I have seen 4s manipulate for empathy, 8s manipulate for attention and power, 6's for security and 2's to be petted. 

I assume if I kept thinking I could fine someone in every catagory......


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

oh, don't get personal about things the enneagram says. I just look to understand what of each type is the thing that puzzles and agitate. People are the way the are and are highly unlikely to ever change unless they sincerely take up principles and live by them.
Keep in mind the reason i made this post was to simply spot that with the attribute, not to direct hate.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> I have seen 4s manipulate for empathy, 8s manipulate for attention and power, 6's for security and 2's to be petted.
> 
> I assume if I kept thinking I could fine someone in every catagory......


Ya, your right manipulation is a pretty vague word. I was actually referring to people who use it regularly because my friend is that way, he always seems like hes putting on a show trying to charm people but its really sliding on the mask.

As a One I've tried to principle myself from the vast majority of manipulation a long time ago, but seeing my friend do it grows my curiosity on how he got that way.

I don't really understand 6's use of it in order to get security.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

All types can be manipulative, just we expect do it hoping for different reasons. For instance, as a 7 I've been known to manipulate people into joining me on wacky adventures, hosting parties or anything other *fun* thing I know they wouldn't do on their own, the best part is that I'm good at gettingpeople to think it's _their_ idea:laughing: It'sbeen a while since I've done it since I've pledged to use my powers for good,but for the most part I'd do it because I wanted company OR because I was too lazy to clean my place.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I've noticed that I can be sometimes manipulative; but I'm not always actually aware of that :shocked: (and I am not sure if I am enneagram 9, but for now). I sometimes look back at events and I think "oh shit; I shouldn't have done that" :laughing:


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Wake said:


> Ya, your right manipulation is a pretty vague word. I was actually referring to people who use it regularly because my friend is that way, he always seems like hes putting on a show trying to charm people but its really sliding on the mask.
> 
> As a One I've tried to principle myself from the vast majority of manipulation a long time ago, but seeing my friend do it grows my curiosity on how he got that way.
> 
> I don't really understand 6's use of it in order to get security.


 
The 6 example I had in my head was a male who keeps a main female in his life...and another always on the back burner.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Wake said:


> Which type of the Enneagram types are most likely to use manipulation to get what they want?


They all do.

1 - By correcting others - by insisting that others share their standards
2 - By finding others' needs and desires - thus creating dependencies
3 - By charming others - and by adopting whatever image will "work"
4 - By being temperamental - and making others "walk on eggshells"
5 - By staying preoccupied - and by detaching emotionall from others
6 - By compalining - and by testing others' commitment to them
7 - By distracting others - and by insisting that others meet their demands
8 - By dominating others - and by demanding that others do as they say
9 - By "checking out" - and by passive-aggressively resisting others

source: The Wisdom of the Enneagram: The Complete Guide to Psychological and Spiritual Growth for the Nine Personailty Types by Don Richard Riso and Russ Hudson. page 81


----------



## Shadow1980 (Jul 17, 2009)

7 - By distracting others - and by insisting that others meet their demands

I'm a 7 and I don't distract. I usually make someone laugh very hard; basically, I interject some fun in their day and ask for what I want.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Shadow1980 said:


> 7 - By distracting others - and by insisting that others meet their demands
> 
> I'm a 7 and I don't distract. I usually make someone laugh very hard; basically, I interject some fun in their day and ask for what I want.


 
Spoken like a true 7. :laughing:


----------



## thedoubter (Dec 25, 2009)

All types can have this trait. It depends on if they are healthy or not...

I don't see a type having more of less of this if they are healthy. That's like saying which type can get anger? All can... it depends on the degrees. :wink:





Wake said:


> Which type of the Enneagram types are most likely to use manipulation to get what they want?


----------



## thedoubter (Dec 25, 2009)

What about when you are unhealthy? Seven's (general) can avoid conflict, and close off. Into mind releases, so if you are in conflict and need to talk do you or would you avoid and keep busy? I know a few Seven's, that can numb out to avoid pain.. to some this could be an issue with closing off. Also, 7w8 wings could have this trait... 





Shadow1980 said:


> 7 - By distracting others - and by insisting that others meet their demands
> 
> I'm a 7 and I don't distract. I usually make someone laugh very hard; basically, I interject some fun in their day and ask for what I want.


----------

